# Shopfitting Jobs in Dubai/Sharjah



## SMW (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone know of any job opportunities in this area of work?


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I'm sorry for a minute I was being dyslexic and read shoplifting jobs lol 

Please excuse my ignorance, but would you mind describing what exactly is a shopfitting job ?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe shopfitting is the term used for the actual placing in of a retail outlets "insides"...such as clothes racks, shelving, flooring, decorative displays, register counters etc


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

What exactly is a "shoplifting job"???

In most places, you could go to jail if cought and prosecuted.......


----------

